# Z87-GD65-GAMING Mainboard piept nicht beim Start



## Patapon (7. Februar 2014)

Hi habe seit knapp über 2 Monaten ein neues Mainboard/System, vorher hatte ich ein ASUS p5q pro.

Immer wenn früher mein Rechner hochgefahren ist, habe ich ein piepen gehört, das Kontrol piepen das alles in Ordnung ist.
Jetzt habe ich meinen kleinen Speaker an die richtige stellen angeschlossen auf dem neuen Mainboard und es kommt kein ton heraus?

Ich habe es mal verkehrt herum + richtig, alle möglichen Variationen ausprobiert, es piept einfach nicht 

Zum besseren Verständnis mein Gehäuse hat keinen PC Speaker, sondern so einen kleinen, den man direkt auf das Mainboard anschließt, schaut genau so aus http://www.tschalli.de/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=PC+Speaker+intern%2C+Mainboard+Lautsprech&product_id=53

Kommt bei den neuen Mainboards kein Bios Ton mehr heraus?


----------



## Rennradler77 (7. Februar 2014)

Sofern alles in Ordnung ist, sollte auch die kleine Piezoquäke (Lautsprecher) den besagten Ton geben.


----------



## Westcoast (7. Februar 2014)

kannst du ausschliessen das speaker defekt ist. auch aktuelle boards geben einen eingangspeepton. 
wenn aber alles läuft, ist es nicht so wichtig.

edit

habe gerade mein board neu gestartet und siehe da auch kein peep, obwohl speaker angeschlossen ist.
zufällig habe ich auch ein MSI Board, komisch komisch. sonst läuft aber alles rund.


----------



## i386DX40 (7. Februar 2014)

MSI Z87-G43 Gaming gibt's auch kein piep.
Glaub aber nicht, dass das so gewollt ist.


----------



## Patapon (7. Februar 2014)

Also ich glaube schon das mein speaker noch funktioniert, ist ja ein kleines simples Bauteil, habe es vom alten board abgesteckt und ans neue MSI ran.

Muss man im Bios das villeicht aktivieren, ich muss zugeben das ich mit dem UEFI BIOS überfordert bin, kam mit den alten BIOS besser zurecht, da wusste ich immer wo was zu finden oder einszustellen ist.

Oder kommen bei neuen Boards generel keine start piep Geräusche mehr oder wenn ein Fehler vorliegt ein bestimmter piepcode ?

Kann man sowas testen ob der pc speaker funktioniert ?


----------



## El_Lute (7. Februar 2014)

Es piept nur bei Fehlern


----------



## Westcoast (7. Februar 2014)

es piept auch beim starten des systemes, also ein eingangston, dass alles in ordnung ist.

dann gibt es noch die fehlercodepeeptöne: Beep Codes - BIOS Fehler-Meldungen


----------



## infantri (7. Februar 2014)

Meins piept auch nicht und hab bis jetzt auch noch nicht rausgefunden wieso^^


----------



## rhalin (7. Februar 2014)

Habe zwar kein MSI aber mein Board (Asrock) macht den Beep zum Systemstart auch nur wenn ich es im BIOS aktiviere.
Gibt irgendwo einen Einstellung dafür.
Standardmäßig ist das deaktiviert bei mir,sucht mal


----------



## Westcoast (7. Februar 2014)

rhalin

kannst du mal schauen wie die funktion im bios heisst? weil ich suche, finde aber nichts.
vielleicht auch mal das hauptmenü nennen, wo man reingehen muss. 

heisst vielleicht bei MSI anders, aber man kann es oft ableiten.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (8. Februar 2014)

Meins piept auch nicht beim Start.


----------



## BertB (8. Februar 2014)

ich habe genau msi z87 gd 65,
glaube es piepst nicht, werde es überprüfen
oder wann genau sollte es denn? gleich, wenn man drückt? wenn das mainboard hersteller logo aufm monitor erscheint?

das hat doch aber auch ne dr. debug anzeige, vielleicht braucht man es drum nicht, weil stattdessen die anzeige die diversen codes durchläuft


----------



## rhalin (8. Februar 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> rhalin
> 
> kannst du mal schauen wie die funktion im bios heisst? weil ich suche, finde aber nichts.
> vielleicht auch mal das hauptmenü nennen, wo man reingehen muss.
> ...



Hab mal ein Foto gemacht, bei mir unter dem Reiter "Systemstart"  Systemstart-Signalton




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patapon (10. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe in meinem MSI BIOS mal danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

@ Neulinge wofür das piepen gut ist, bevor es UEFI gab (Altes BIOS).
Hat beim Systemstart wenn der PC anging einen piep gegeben, das hieß alles in Ordnung.
Wenn es Probleme gab defekte Hardware oder Speicher etc. falsch angeschlossen, hat es in einer bestimmten Folge gepiept "ähnlich wie kurze Morsezeichen" .
Man konnte ins Handbuch schauen und anhand der piep abfolge identifizieren, was nicht in Ordnung war.

Vielleicht braucht man das heutzutage gar nicht mehr, bin ja auch schon Ü30 und mit dem C64 aufgewachsen und wenn über ein Jahrzehnt der PC beim hochfahren piept, vermisst man das.


----------



## Werni92 (10. Februar 2014)

Habe nen MSI Z-87 GD65 und auch keinen Piepton  Läuft aber alles ohne Probleme bei mir


----------



## BertB (10. Februar 2014)

wie gesagt, das board hat ja die debug anzeige, die einen zahlencode je nach fehler ausgibt
bei dem asrockboard in post #13 ist das piepsen anscheinend anschaltbar
ist halt die frage,ob das gehäuse dann son piepser braucht, oder ist der auf dem mainboard?
(hatte auch als kind c64, als der aktuell war )


----------



## Werni92 (10. Februar 2014)

genau da is die anzeige drauf 
und soweit ich mich erinnern kann war auch beim Mainboard selbst kein Speaker dabei


----------



## rhalin (10. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wie gesagt, das board hat ja die debug anzeige, die einen zahlencode je nach fehler ausgibt
> bei dem asrockboard in post #13 ist das piepsen anscheinend anschaltbar
> ist halt die frage,ob das gehäuse dann son piepser braucht, oder ist der auf dem mainboard?
> (hatte auch als kind c64, als der aktuell war )


 
Ja auf die Debuganzeige wollte ich jetzt auch hinweisen, bei mir gibt es nämlich keine aber dafür wahrscheinlich die guten alten Beep-Codes 
Und nein das Board selber hat keinen Piepser, an der Option steht auch dran das dafür ein Gehäuselautsprecher bzw. Beeper am Lautsprecheranschluß sein muss.
Bei Boards die eine Anzeige besitzen ist ja das ja eigentlich nicht nötig und deshalb wohl auch nicht vorhanden.
Habe übrigens auch mit dem C64 angefangen


----------



## fxler (11. Februar 2014)

Man kann dieses Piepen, im Bios an- und abstellen.
Das heißt aber jedem Bios leicht anders. Einfach mal Googlen


----------



## Westcoast (11. Februar 2014)

mein board hat eine debug LED, wo die temperatur drauf steht und auch andere codes, wenn probleme auftauchen.
bei mir im bios kann ich nichts einstellen.


----------



## Fox2010 (25. April 2014)

Ich hol das Thema mal hoch
Hat da schon wer die Bios option gefunden? 
Ich war das auch gewohnt da das alte Asrock immer diesen Biep ausgegeben hat ,ob das Mobo eine Debuganzeige hat spielt keine rolle der Speakeranschluss ist ja nicht umsonst auf den Mobos.
Hab auch ein MSi Board Z87-G45 das piept auch nicht. Natürlich läuft der PC ohne Probs und Fehler aber man vermisst schon das gewohnte 

Oder gibt es das Gepiepe nicht mehr auf den neuen Boards bei MSI?


----------

